# Fort Glenora



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could find any photos of Fort Glenora.

Type:	North Sands
Tonnage:	7,126grt
Dimensions:	439.6 x 57.2
Builders:	West Coast Shipbuilders Ltd., Vancouver
Delivery Date:	May, 1943
Owners;Managers:	D.O.C.; Ernest R. Mund, London, for M.O.W.T.
Post war History:	1950: Greek owners, renamed GEORGE K;
1956: Liberian owners, renamed AFRICAN MARQUIS;
Feb. 25, 1958: Aground on Kassos Island (35°23N/26°59E), north-east of Crete, broke in two and sank.

Also I would particularly like to find out who were the owners immediately post war as my father was Master and I came out to Australia on her in 1946.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

John

I think this vessel was initially ordered by J Constantine Steamship Line of Middlesborough UK. If I come across any photos will forward on


----------



## Braighe (Nov 22, 2005)

John,
Was your father Master on Fort Glenora when she was delivered in 1943?
My brother was one of the R/Os. Unfortunately he did not survive the war.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Braighe

That, unfortunately I don't know. I was seven years old when we came out to Australia and I joined the ship with my mother in Immingham. Although I can vividly remember a great deal about the trip I was far too young to know anything about what the old man had been doing in the few preceeding years. I doubt if he was as he was in Bibby Line and I know he was on a hospital ship.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello John,
In case you cannot get a photo from the members on here, the National Maritime Museum has a print for sale. I know that it is quite expensive but I suppose you can use it as a last resort.

*GEORGE K (Br) 50.1 1943*
General cargo
ex FORT GLENORA
N G Kyriakides Shipping Co Ltd
P10458 (7) A Jun. 1951 In Cape Town harbour.

Website here:
http://www.nmm.ac.uk/cgi-bin/empower?DB=ShipsPlansAndPhotos

Rgds
Hugh


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Many thanks Hugh. As you say, very expensive, particularly as one has no idea of the quality of the photo but as a last resort maybe an option.


----------



## LANCE BALL (Sep 4, 2007)

John Briggs said:


> Does anyone know where I could find any photos of Fort Glenora.
> 
> Type: North Sands
> Tonnage: 7,126grt
> ...


From Lance Ball, contact me by PM for my email address, please


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

John,
There is a photo of "George K" attributed to Fotoflite in I. G. Stewart's book "British Tramps". He gives managers as Trader Navigation to 1946, Souter until 1949, Stott, Mann & Co until 1950 when sold to N. G. Kyriakides and renamed "George K".


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you Dave. I have a photo of George K in Capetown obtained for an exhorbitant amount of money from the Maritime Museum in Greenwich however the fact that she was probably Souters when I sailed on her is valuable information for me. Many thanks.


----------

